# G12 & SX20 Replacements & More



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 8, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Announcements shortly

<span style="font-weight: normal;">We can expect announcements for a few more PowerShot’s in the next 7 days.</span></strong></p>
<p>There will be a 2nd announcement for an SLR I’m told.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>1Ds Mark IV

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I’ve been burned with bad information about the camera before, so I’m being very cautious as to what I publish here. I am mentioning this because it’s being sent to me from various places.</span></strong></p>
<p>The recent flurry of emails points to a 2011 announcement date. Apparently it’s due to the lack of competition in the segement. There’s the D3x and nothing else.</p>
<p>It’s suggested Canon will wait until Nikon shows their cards with a D3xs or D4x.</p>
<p><strong>CR’s Take

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I don’t think things work this way. Canon already knows what Nikon has up their sleeves for the most part and the same the other way around. If companies held products back to see what the competition was doing, nothing would ever reach market.</span></strong></p>
<p>Photokina is a big show, so it’s tough to see just the 60D being introduced for Photokina. Although, the need for trade shows and building product hype is lessening by the year.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Nikon will be bringing 2 more lenses to market in the next couple of weeks. I expect Canon to do at least one more.</span></strong></p>
<p>14-24 & 24-70 are the likely candidates if I go by Ã‚Â recent suggestions.</p>
<p>This is speculation on my part.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## del1rium (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

Hope 1Ds Mk4 will be announced before Photokina... Pray on it :


----------



## bdeheer (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

And what about the G12 and SX20?


----------



## Engr Denz (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

Its a typo of admin. its G11 not G12.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

I'm with you CR Guy. I think the 1DsMkIV will be introduced for Photokina. However, probably the biggest competitor to the 1Ds isn't the D3X but rather the 5DMkII, especially among people who already own Canon lenses. I'd love to have good data on the numbers sold of these two models and how many 5DMkII buyers would have purchased a 1DsMkIII instead, if the 5DMkII weren't available.

My predictions/guesses/fantasies: (1) Canon will never again make a $3000 camera with the same sensor size and pixel density as their flagship studio camera, (2) The 1DsMkIV will have a MAP at launch of $6000, not $8000 and (3) The 5DMkIII will be a 12-14MP low light specialist to compete with the D700 and its replacement.


----------



## seb (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

The bit about not releasing a new 1DS due to lack of competition doesn't make any sense to me. If canon delays the release for too long, some potential customers may switch to Nikon or medium format, I also think it will be announced for Photokina. On the other hand a delay could be justified if there is a new chipset around the corner to facilitate improved dr and allow the camera to keep up with all those mp. It will have to be one hell of a camera to justify the price difference over the 5D2.


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*



Canon Rumors said:


> Nikon will be bringing 2 more lenses to market in the next couple of weeks. I expect Canon to do at least one more.
> 14-24 & 24-70 are the likely candidaes if I go by Ã‚ recent suggestions.



I really hope there are more lenses -- despite that Canon already announced four this round (plus the 70-200 2.8 IS Mk. II, or even six, depending on whether you also count in the announced 500 and 600), there is still nothing in it for the mainstream hobbyist users that are not able to or willing to shell out that amount of money for photography gear. While I think a 14(12?)-24 or 24-70 IS would be great for the Canon system as a whole, me being a selfish 7D user would prefer Canon's take on the Nikon's DX-only 35 1.8, i.e., some 3Xmm f1.X with USM and at a reasonable price.


----------



## Ivar (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

Contrary to the rumor of no competition the wait could only be explained because of technology reasons, something in the corner or just some last efforts needed to complete. 

I have seen the price for a new 1ds3 as less as 4350â‚¬ (was 8000â‚¬ at the start), not really a sign of lack of the competition, isn't it?

By the way, the D3x is a better product (better DR, better LCD, slight edge on the MP count), reflected also in price, so Canon is not doing that well at all in my opinion.


----------



## Cyrax (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*



bdeheer said:


> And what about the G12 and SX20?


The first sentence of his post relates to these two cameras.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

The 1Ds4 for Photokina is not happening. 

Canon is preparing to introduce a new generation of sensors and the Digic4 is very old now, so a 1Ds4 is not happening at this time. 

They will jump straight to the 1Ds5 with ~50mp and Digic5 sometime next year. 
My crystal ball tells me, though, that the 7DII will be the first one with the new sensor tech.

Btw, check out the last paragraph of IR's report of Canon Expo 2010:
http://www.imaging-resource.com/NEWS/1283720266.html



> While it wasn't included in any announced product, a number of the exhibits were based on a *50-megapixel full-frame* CMOS sensor chip. Given how often this chip was mentioned, we'd guess that a 50-megapixel full-frame digital SLR can be expected to appear in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*



dilbert said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > My predictions/guesses/fantasies: (1) Canon will never again make a $3000 camera with the same sensor size and pixel density as their flagship studio camera, (2) The 1DsMkIV will have a MAP at launch of $6000, not $8000 and (3) The 5DMkIII will be a 12-14MP low light specialist to compete with the D700 and its replacement.
> ...



In retrospect, I should have written 12-16MP, with 16MP being the most likely. I don't think the D700 replacement will have 24MP. 18MP is the figure most often mentioned. The point is that Canon has no low light specialist that is as good as the D3s and, if Nikon is suffering because its bodies have too few pixels, Canon is suffering because theirs have too much noise. I know of two wedding photographers who replaced their 5DMkIIs and associated lenses with D700s plus lenses. Interestingly, both also bought a D300 or D300s for those times when they need more reach.


----------



## Stone (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

I too think Canon will delay the release of the 1DsIV. For one, its a niche camera that will not sell in great numbers, also I don't think the Digic IV can push the huge files produced by the more than likely >30MP sensor coming in the next 1Ds. I would expect a 1DsIV after the introduction of the new Digic V chip.

Canon could have a lot more impact by introducing something that will shake up a larger market segment. Say maybe finally putting out a D700 competitor. I say this ad nauseum on the Canon boards all the time, a fast FF camera with decent AF performance and fast FPS doesn't need to cost 5K, that's already been proven by the competition. I speculate a 24MP FF sensor strapped to a 7D-like body, keeping the 7D's 19 point AF. Extra kudos to Canon if it shoots @ 8fps....


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

Well, it's been 2 years and no response to the D700. Looking less likely, but we can hope. 



Stone said:


> I too think Canon will delay the release of the 1DsIV. For one, its a niche camera that will not sell in great numbers, also I don't think the Digic IV can push the huge files produced by the more than likely >30MP sensor coming in the next 1Ds. I would expect a 1DsIV after the introduction of the new Digic V chip.
> 
> Canon could have a lot more impact by introducing something that will shake up a larger market segment. Say maybe finally putting out a D700 competitor. I say this ad nauseum on the Canon boards all the time, a fast FF camera with decent AF performance and fast FPS doesn't need to cost 5K, that's already been proven by the competition. I speculate a 24MP FF sensor strapped to a 7D-like body, keeping the 7D's 19 point AF. Extra kudos to Canon if it shoots @ 8fps....


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

Hoping for the 14-24 over the other junk.


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

Hoping for the 24-70 over the other niceties. 



Canon 14-24 said:


> Hoping for the 14-24 over the other junk.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

I'd be interested in a 24-70 if it had something similar along the lines as the sigma inner focus model in which the physical length doesn't extend out.



Justin said:


> Hoping for the 24-70 over the other niceties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bvukich (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*



Stone said:


> I speculate a 24MP FF sensor strapped to a 7D-like body, keeping the 7D's 19 point AF. Extra kudos to Canon if it shoots @ 8fps....



3D perhaps?

24MP FF, 7D AF, 7D size body, no video. 8fps is asking a bit much though.


----------



## Jan (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*



bvukich said:


> Stone said:
> 
> 
> > I speculate a 24MP FF sensor strapped to a 7D-like body, keeping the 7D's 19 point AF. Extra kudos to Canon if it shoots @ 8fps....
> ...



I still think there will be the 2000D although another rumor said there will be none. But Canon as no up-to-date-model in the low price segment. The Nikon D3100 specs the 450D out and is even cheaper.


----------



## earthrise (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*



Jan said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Stone said:
> ...



Maybe they are keeping that segment open for an EVIL camera? 

Still reckon the 1Ds IV will come out with Photokina, maybe with their 50MP FF sensor and Digic 4 so low FPS and maybe no video. 5D III this time next with Digic V, better FPS and _the_ video.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*


A quote about canon at photokina in ephotozine "compact cameras with full HD video recording to professional broadcast camcorders, home printers and large format printers"
It seems as if canon want's to send prosumer SLR users to sleep.


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

I still think the 1Ds4 comes in a week and has 32 mpx. 24-70 get's launched with it. 1Ds4 available December. 24-70 avail November. The 50 mpx sensors are for cameras of the future. 1Ds5 and such, which no one has pointed out, could co-exist with a 1Ds4. 



earthrise said:


> Jan said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...


----------



## earthrise (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

Yup, 32 is much much more likely, but still even 50 is just the pixel size of the 7D ;D . Might take them a while to sort out the DR and noise though!



Justin said:


> I still think the 1Ds4 comes in a week and has 32 mpx. 24-70 get's launched with it. 1Ds4 available December. 24-70 avail November. The 50 mpx sensors are for cameras of the future. 1Ds5 and such, which no one has pointed out, could co-exist with a 1Ds4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

have fun photo editing 32mp raw files!


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

Srsly. I can haz 12-core mac?



Canon 14-24 said:


> have fun photo editing 32mp raw files!


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*



Grummbeerbauer said:


> ... me being a selfish 7D user would prefer Canon's take on the Nikon's DX-only 35 1.8, i.e., some 3Xmm f1.X with USM and at a reasonable price.



As much as I'd like to see an EF-S 22 f1.8 and an EF-S 30 f1.8, *it ain't gonna happen*. Canon wants to sell L lenses to Rebel owners.

"... Users looking to a camera like the *EOS 60D or 7D often put a priority on reasonable weight* and good handling, and this applies to their lenses as well as their cameras ... 

... * The new EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM is perfect for the user whoâ€™s looking to step ..."* http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=GetArticleAct&articleID=3512 Doesn't look like something a 7D owner would want, but I'm sure the will sell well to owners of *Rebel 2Ti* and *Rebel 60D*.


----------



## backshot_especiale (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

More cores are only good if your software is properly multi-threaded (and not just for filters), if it's a 12 core machine with lower clock speed it will be slower than a four core machine with higher clock speed. (if they are the same processor architecture and version).



Justin said:


> Srsly. I can haz 12-core mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: G12 & SX20 Replacements & More*

Posted on DPReview:

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://canon.ru/products/about.asp%3Fid%3D3177&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1

http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fcanon.ru%2Fproducts%2Fabout.asp%3Fid%3D3178


----------

